# Refresh taking forever



## viper3two (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi
I created a custom refresh point using recimg command line. The process went fine without any errors. My image file is about 40 gigabyte. Tonight I went through the refresh process and the PC rebooted. I saw the messages where it shows you to touch the corners of the screen, then the "a few more things" message etc. So far so good. 
Right after that my screen turned blue (not bsod) and I got the spinning cursor. Fine I thought...it is loading. I can see hard drive activity...but nothing but the spinning cursor for an hour now. Should I kill the power or wait?I still have activity on the hd but not sure if it should be taking this llong.
Thanks


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

You are trying to put a refresh point that is 20X larger than the OS itself. It will take time, lots of time. The download of Windows 8 was just over 2GB in size. That took about 20 minutes to install. Now if 2GB took 20 minutes, 40GB will take the better part of a day.


----------



## viper3two (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotcha. I let it run all night last night and viola....It is working great. Patience is what I needed. Thanks for the reply and help!


----------

